# Slow, Slow



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My streak continues. Finally shot a duck, though not with my gun. No ducks were harmed in the shooting of this photo, but I like it:


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

Awesome picture Paddler! Most aren't the biggest fans of gadwalls, but they sure turned a slow day into a full limit many times for me. I have shot some beautiful gadwalls in the past. This was one from a couple years ago.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Always look forward to seeing your "Shots" fired in the field Paddler!! They are some of the best photos I've seen of waterfowl. 

"Gads" were one of my favorite species to put together back when. They are such a cool looking bird.


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

paddler said:


> My streak continues. Finally shot a duck, though not with my gun. No ducks were harmed in the shooting of this photo, but I like it:
> View attachment 150019


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

1


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

paddler said:


> My streak continues. Finally shot a duck, though not with my gun. No ducks were harmed in the shooting of this photo, but I like it:
> View attachment 150019


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry about the double image etc., first picture posting attempt. Image was from last year. They are beautiful birds.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I had to resort to shooting wigeons. Blah!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I had to resort to shooting wigeons. Blah!


If its' "Blah"....why do you shoot them? Getting trigger happy?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

It’s been slow for me the past couple weeks. When do you guys suspect it’ll ramp up?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ray said:


> It’s been slow for me the past couple weeks. When do you guys suspect it’ll ramp up?


I think about the time the swans show up the ducks will be on their tails. There are actually a lot of ducks here now, they just avoid the pressure.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lots of mallards in the middle of the city.  They aren't stuppid.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a painting. Very nice.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

They are pretty birds and they sound just as good as any bird when they smack the water.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I resorted to fishing today. I forgot how good fall fishing can be. 20 minute limit.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I’m liking this fall fishing. Took my wife with today and finished in 25 minutes.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I had to resort to shooting wigeons. Blah!


I'd shoot a limit of widgeon any day...have always loved a good 'ol baldplate or two in the bag. Don't think I've ever shot an exclusive limit though.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> I'd shoot a limit of widgeon any day...have always loved a good 'ol baldplate or two in the bag. Don't think I've ever shot an exclusive limit though.


I did, a long time ago. Seven drakes with seven shots. This was taken before my limit bird. With a then new SxS:


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

paddler said:


> I did, a long time ago. Seven drakes with seven shots. This was taken before my limit bird. With a then new SxS:
> 
> View attachment 150179


That side by side is awesome Paddler! I have used one a couple times for upland game. I have a couple really old ones that were my great grandpa's,but other than that don't here about many that hunt with them anymore. Don't here of many people that go after a straight limit of widgeon either. Both are super cool!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Tail Chaser said:


> That side by side is awesome Paddler! I have used one a couple times for upland game. I have a couple really old ones that were my great grandpa's,but other than that don't here about many that hunt with them anymore. Don't here of many people that go after a straight limit of widgeon either. Both are super cool!


Thanks. That's a Grulla, a Spanish gun made in Eibar. Eibar is the gun making center in Spain, much like London or Birmingham in Britain, or Gardone in Italy, Suhl in Germany. I traveled there in 2002 to meet with all the gunmakers, Grulla, Arrieta, Garbi, Arrizabalaga, etc. I went with Grulla. They all make Holland and Holland pattern sidelocks. Terry Weiland wrote a book about them called "Spanish Best", which inspired my trip. Haven't used it in many years now, but it works just fine:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I set the fishing pole down and grabbed the 12 gauge today. There was a little cold front that pushed through from 10;15 to 11:45 making for a fun morning. There should be 7 ducks in the photo, but we won’t talk about that.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Its funny how when you're used to swinging a 20. The big 12 is slow, sluggish and swings like a 2x4.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Its funny how when you're used to swinging a 20. The big 12 is slow, sluggish and swings like a 2x4.


For sure! And I am very right handed, but I’m forced to shoot left handed because of my right eye issues. That makes it more difficult with a heavy 12 gauge. I do much better with the 20 left handed.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I couldn't hit a broad side of a barn left handed.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Glad u got some shooting in Rob. I went out yesterday thinking that little front would push some birds around...and could not have been more wrong. When we got setup, there was absolutely no rain and no wind. Hunted till 11:15 and called it a morning. Had a total of one spoonie decoy that my friend missed. Very little in the way of bird movement overall.

We did salvage the hunt somewhat with this bull Can. He was lightly winged by another group and dropped 300 yards from our setup. They tried to get him in their boat, but he gave them the slip, and then swam over to our decoys. When 50 yds out, he started to veer off (doing what other ducks did all morning...not sure what they didn't like...maybe the swan dekes?), so we swatted him on the water, but that turned into a 125 yard chase. I need a dog!!







FB mud sucks!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hung up the shotgun again and grabbed the poles. A little slower today. My wife and I finished with our limits. The last 4 were quick.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'm patiently waiting for the ice fishing season to begin...but then the duck hunting will get better too and I'll be conflicted! 🤔🤔


----------

